# Free stuff



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Figured for those that have never heard about it, theres a group called Freecycle through Yahoo, that links members of communities to give away their stuff instead of throwing it away. People are always giving away some kind of useful stuff.


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Good stuff, that. Some comunities more so than others though. Worth looking at everybody.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Online scavving?

Must be a sign of the apocalypse or something.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

craig's list sometimes has a freeby section for your areas too..


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Freecycle has been around for a long time and it is nothing new.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Good site long with Craigslist. Ours ain't real big round here yet, but I did get nearly a pickup load a free food grade 5 gallon buckets, many with lids off there.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

We use freecycle. Just this past week we had several extra dill plants to share. Couple of weeks ago, I picked up a free Pedipaws for the dogs. When it works right, it's great!


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Picked up a hospital bed today that was given away on Freecycle.

Got stainless steel industrial sinks and 2 prepping tables free just for taking them out and bringing them home. We set up a butchering area in our barn...love free!:2thumb:


----------



## esspwebmaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh this is great i must say that is very creative stuff very useful and helpful indeed


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

We've been on Freecycle for years now. Made some offers and got a few things too. In our area you have to be fast as most items are taken literally minutes after posting.


----------



## zannadid (Dec 4, 2010)

When my daughter entered high school, she was required to have a $100 graphing calculator. I put a wanted notice on Freecycle and was able to obtain it for free (or just the cost of a 30 mile drive). As a single mother without child support this was huge!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> In our area you have to be fast as most items are taken literally minutes after posting.


That is what happens around here. NO ONE will hold ANYTHING for you. You end up driving a half hour and burn $10 worth of gas just to find out it was gone 5 minutes ago.

It just isn't worth the hassle. Anything that has any value at all above "worthless" is gone in minutes.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

We have used craigslist and freecycle for free stuff and had mixed results. Some good finds, others were not what the ads implied.

Here is a novel concept we will share with all of you. This is extremely hit and miss and some folks get down right nasty with your offer, but what the heck, you will probably never see them again.

When visiting yard sales, make a small purchase and offer to the folks running the yard sale that if they have anything left after the yrad sale is over, you will be glad to pick it up and dispose of it for them. Give them a personal card with your name and phone number on it and ask them to call you.

Many people will just want to get rid of their junk when the yard sale is over and don't know what to do with it. 

You can go through the items, keep the useful items, give items to friends, trade and barter with other useful items, same some for your own yard sales, and naturally, give what you don't want to your favorite thrift store.

Give it a try and don't get discouraged when people look at you and tell to to buzz off. The next guy may give you a call and be glad to get rid of his "junk".


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

LincTex said:


> That is what happens around here. NO ONE will hold ANYTHING for you. You end up driving a half hour and burn $10 worth of gas just to find out it was gone 5 minutes ago.
> 
> That sounds like a "curb alert" on craig'slist. Just this weekend we picked up a shelving unit 6' x 6' x 12". The only place it will really fit is in the living room, but I wanted it for storage. Now to figure out how to store stuff in plain sight.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Not a helpful post.*

Found under my local craigslist free stuff...

"Free grass!
You cut, preferably every 4 to 8 days. About an acre's worth. Free! "

Thanks! I thought maybe they were offering sod.

While browsing more I found this also...

"I have Bud Light free for the taking. 1 short from being a 12 pack, they are bottles and they aren't in a box. So you'll need something to carry them in. The dates on them are from November 2010. You'll also need to have proof that you are over the age of 21. So if you come by without an Id I will not give it to you. Text me at xxxxxxx for pick up. If it isn't gone by tonight the trash claims it. "

?


----------

